# My New Noreve Cover for Kindle DX



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Hopefully you can see the rails a little clearer on this one.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I love it  
But of course, I do have the same one, in the plain black leather!

But seriously, I do love how soft and supple the leather is, I love the rail system. And the cover does not seem to add much weight, and its easy to handle, and read with 

For me, Noreve is the best fit for my DX, and my K2, who has the green leather cover 
Now, I am waiting for my Noreve ocean blue DX cover to arrive!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, it looks so handsome.  Awesome cover for anyone who's into the more classical look.  Thanks for the pics that clearly show the Noreve rail system!


----------



## Acextreme (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Jazzi, if it aren't too much trouble for you, would you able to post a larger image for the 2nd picture where the case is closed? I would like to "assess" the aesthetics closer with a higher resolution photo. Thanks.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice.  I love the look of the Noreve cover.
deb


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice!  I love Noreve Cases too.  I ordered a Jean Vintage one for my DX on Friday.  It's going to be a few weeks before it arrives but I know it will be worth the wait.  I've currently got an M-Edge Platform but I think I'm going to return it.


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

I bought the black DX cover for my son, I have ordered the red for me, when his came in the other day .... I had cover envy!  My cover is still some days away.  Enjoy yours!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very nice


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, jazzi. May I ask how the case stays closed when folded over? Also, how stiff are the rails that hold the Kindle? Is there a chance that they can mark or scrape the face of the Kindle?
That's a really nice case. Good thing I'm not looking for one!


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> Very nice! I love Noreve Cases too. I ordered a Jean Vintage one for my DX on Friday. It's going to be a few weeks before it arrives but I know it will be worth the wait. I've currently got an M-Edge Platform but I think I'm going to return it.


From order to receipt was 20 days for me. I ordered on the 4th of August, and received it on the 24th.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Acextreme said:


> Hi Jazzi, if it aren't too much trouble for you, would you able to post a larger image for the 2nd picture where the case is closed? I would like to "assess" the aesthetics closer with a higher resolution photo. Thanks.


Not sure if a larger version of the same picture helps, but here goes.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Ms Deb said:


> I bought the black DX cover for my son, I have ordered the red for me, when his came in the other day .... I had cover envy! My cover is still some days away. Enjoy yours!


Thanks, Deb. At least after seeing your son's you have an idea of what to expect. I had never touched a Noreve product before, so I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

It's beautiful. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your order and delivery dates.  I hope mine ships as fast as yours did!


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> Thanks for the pics, jazzi. May I ask how the case stays closed when folded over? Also, how stiff are the rails that hold the Kindle? Is there a chance that they can mark or scrape the face of the Kindle?
> That's a really nice case. Good thing I'm not looking for one!


Do you mean when the cover is folded back for reading, or when it's closed? For reading, the spine is very soft and the material is not nearly as stiff (thick) as that of the Oberon, so folding back for reading is a breeze. As for closing, the cover has 2 magnets that hold the cover closed.

The rails seem snug. I've seen someone else comment that their Kindle slipped through the rails and out of the cover, but that seems impossible to me. I don't believe they would scratch the Kindle, but as I have a Decalgirl decal on mine, if it scratched anything it would be the decal and not the device.

My favorite feature is the size. It is just larger than the Kindle DX, so there is no wasted space. When placed next to the other covers, it is noticeably smaller -- and lighter.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I should have been more specific, but you answered my question anyways. I meant when the cover is closed so you can't read, but now that you mention it, is there a way to keep it folded open while reading?


----------



## Johanna (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures, it looks lovely.  I'm excited, I just got an email that my light purple Noreve DX has shipped!  I placed the order Aug 4, not too long a wait.


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

I received an email that my DX Noreve Vintage case has shipped. Yeah!!!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I too, just received an email that my Ocean Blue DX, is on its way


----------



## Acextreme (Aug 13, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> I too, just received an email that my Ocean Blue DX, is on its way


Hi, when you received it, would you mind posting a large close-up picture of both the exterior and interior of it? I would want to see how the color is in reality. Thanks...


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Acextreme said:


> Hi, when you received it, would you mind posting a large close-up picture of both the exterior and interior of it? I would want to see how the color is in reality. Thanks...


Yes- of course! I have yet to post a pic here. But hopefully, I will figure it out.
I would love to see all the Vintage covers, that everyone has on order, because those vary a lot with each batch.
Maybe we can start our own, "Pics of Noreve Covers" !


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> Very nice! I love Noreve Cases too. I ordered a Jean Vintage one for my DX on Friday. It's going to be a few weeks before it arrives but I know it will be worth the wait. I've currently got an M-Edge Platform but I think I'm going to return it.


Please post a pic of your Jean Vintage, I would love to see it!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Thanks for the pictures, it looks lovely. I'm excited, I just got an email that my light purple Noreve DX has shipped! I placed the order Aug 4, not too long a wait.


Pics, or it didn't happen


----------



## Acextreme (Aug 13, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Thanks for the pictures, it looks lovely. I'm excited, I just got an email that my light purple Noreve DX has shipped! I placed the order Aug 4, not too long a wait.


Yeah, I second the request for a photo. I'd love a close up photo to see the color as depicted in the real world...thanks in advance.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I'm actually on KDX Noreve watch. I was notified that it was shipped yesterday and it's expected delivery date of the 31st. I ordered the baby blue, so it took longer than Jazzi's. I ordered it the day it was released. (I can't remember exact date.) I'm super excited as this will be my first Noreve. I'll be sure to post a review. And congrats, Jazzi on your Noreve - I'm super jealous over here!


----------



## Johanna (Aug 7, 2009)

I will post pics of mine when it arrives.  It has to come across the country; it's due the 31st.


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

My Noreve Dark Vintage cover arrived today. It is gorgeous. I do not have the ability to upload a photo because I do not have a camera.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

lmk2045 said:


> My Noreve Dark Vintage cover arrived today. It is gorgeous. I do not have the ability to upload a photo because I do not have a camera.


So,maybe stop spending so much on covers and get a camera. 

Oh wait. That doesn't make sense. Then there would be nothing to take pictures of. 

Nevermind.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

jazzi said:


> So,maybe stop spending so much on covers and get a camera.
> 
> Oh wait. That doesn't make sense. Then there would be nothing to take pictures of.
> 
> Nevermind.


lol lol


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Where did you order you  Noreve Kindle DX covers from. I do not see them on Amazon.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Anne said:


> Where did you order you Noreve Kindle DX covers from. I do not see them on Amazon.


The Noreve site.

http://www.noreveusa.com/brand/Amazon/product/Amazon_Kindle_DX_Tradition_leather_case.html


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

LibbyD said:


> The Noreve site.
> 
> http://www.noreveusa.com/brand/Amazon/product/Amazon_Kindle_DX_Tradition_leather_case.html


Thanks Libby: I have bookmarked it. I have to wait a llttle while before I order one. I am going away on vacation next week. After I pay off my vacation I am going to order one.


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

jazzi said:


> So,maybe stop spending so much on covers and get a camera.
> 
> Oh wait. That doesn't make sense. Then there would be nothing to take pictures of.
> 
> Nevermind.


LOL!


----------

